# PE Civil Review for April 2011 - Free Camp



## civilized_naah (Mar 22, 2011)

On Tuesday April 5, three days before the Civil PE Exam (Friday April 8 2011), Dr. Indranil Goswami, author of the “Civil Engineering All In One PE Exam Guide” (McGraw Hill Professional) and instructor of several in-class and online EIT and PE Review Courses for over a decade, will offer an open ‘camp’ where last minute issues/questions/doubts can be discussed in a webinar format. For full interactivity, attendees are encouraged to use a mike enabled headset so that they can ask questions verbally. You can also use a telephone as an alternative to VoIP. Any diagrams that need to be used to address a particular question must be sent in via email ([email protected]) beforehand.

The camp session is limited to 100 attendees. The last time (October 2010), the announcement said – “The cost is ZERO. However, if you find the session useful, you may make a contribution via Paypal (inquire via email) to Dr. Goswami. All collected proceeds of this one-day camp will be sent to CARE (www.care.org), a charitable organization that does wonderful work for less fortunate children all over the world.” It was rather disappointing however, when the effort received ONE contribution out of about 40 attendees. This time, all collected proceeds will be sent for the survivors of the Japan earthquake. It is not required, but it will be greatly appreciated.

The timing of the session will be 3 pm – 6 pm EDT, so people from multiple time zones are able to attend. An email request ([email protected] or [email protected]) is all you need to send to be included in the roster. Once that roster is finalized (late Sunday April 3), an invitation to attend the webinar will be sent out.


----------

